
Startup Failure Post-Mortems - pcmonk
https://www.cbinsights.com/research/startup-failure-post-mortem/
======
tommoor
Post mortem posts always seem to ignore one important factor – I'm not sure
the founders are really that great at knowing the real reason(s) their
business failed, especially in the immediate aftermath. And even if they do
know the truth they might not want to publicly acknowledge it.

